
Triangular Grids (2014) - quickfox
http://symbo1ics.com/blog/?p=2101
======
ActorNightly
off topic but this:

"Unfortunately, I did not get the job. :)"

"as long as I neither named them nor posted the code to my solution"

rubbed me the wrong way. I get that certain things during the interview could
be covered by NDA, but interview questions should not be one of them. There is
no relationship between you and the company during the interview, there is no
reason for them to hide their name or your solution.

~~~
dlivingston
I don’t have a strong opinion either way, but I’m sure that they don’t want
the source posted such that a future interviewee would have access to it for
their own solution.

